# dnp (dinitrophenol) vs usinc acid for above 25 percent body fat. Use for 6 months



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi, . I need a suggestion from all u guys. I'm 20 years old started working out when I was 16. As long as I could remember I was overweight from age of 10 till mid 15 when I decided to lose the weight , when I was in grade 9 that is 16 years old i lost the weight in 3 months that is about 40 pounds . I felt normal for the first time due to my new body , I went from 185 to 145 pounds with the frame of 5'9 , I was at that time about 16 percent body fat. Fast forward from that time to 2 years later when I was 18 . I gained the weight back due to over eating and not working out as I was psychologically depressed at that time . I have gained even more weight in that time , I went from 145 to 242 pounds above 25 percent body fat . 2 years have passed and I'm now 20 , in these 2 years I have lost about 30 pounds but I have gained some of it back. With just diet but now I'm not working out for the past 1 year. As now I fall in the category of obese I have two options one usinc acid and two Dinitrophenol (DNP).please I'm not in the mood of hearing something like workout or eat healthy as I have done it several times and will do it with it with either of these two options, but for now I need a extra boost which will motivate me to reach below 15 percent body fat , so please understand. As dnp was first used for obese people in the 1930s. In one study dnp was given to 3 obese patients for about or more than 6 months with the doses of 125 mg and 250 mg alternating days. So my question is can I use dnp for 6 months and with the doses such as I mentioned in the study . As there are sides of dnp like cataract, neuropathy, decrease white blood cells and even dead. Can these be prevented with using low doses in extended period like in the mentioned study. And the main problem in low doses is decrease white blood cells and how can it be prevented and treated or diagnosed. The second option for me is usnic acid but there are also sided with using acid like liver failure and damage . As I have heard from studies that doses as low as 300 mg in a month can cause liver damage . My question is it safe or which is the safe dose of using acid in a cycle of 6 months period and how can the liver damage be prevented or diagnosed if occurred and if occurred can it be reversed once I get off it ( usinc acid ) as I've heard sit is reversible once u get off it. My last question is as 100 mg do dnp raises metabolism about 11 per , my q is how much a 100 mg of using acid raises metabolism. Or how much in comparison both raises metabolism. I will be thankful if someone can lead me to anu studies regard sing the two safety, efficiency , toxicity, dosage, duration as I'm planning straight 6 months or more, and side effects.thanks for reading and please reply to my queries in detail.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Sorry but I can't be bothered reading the whole paragraph but to say DNP for someone at %25 percent is ridiculous especially at this time of year just sort your diet out you should drop weight so easy at that level


----------



## g-unot (May 27, 2011)

Just do what you done before to lose the weight. What's the point in dnp if you can't be bothered doing the rest, totally not worth all the risks for a few months at your goal weight until you pile it back on because you cheated yourself getting there in the first place!

And no one is going to tell you 6 months of dnp will be safe and side effect free because it probably won't be and no one knows how it will affect YOU. You'll probably be left with loose skin from the rapid weight loss too.

Your just asking for trouble taking the lazy mans route.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Welcome to the forum :beer:

It's clear you've done your research! DNP was medically used by prescription only for overweight/obese people for six years from 1932, before being banned by the FDA in 1938 because the LD50 - (Lethal dose for 50% of the population) - is too close to the ED50 (Effective dose for 50% of the population) - only around five times in fact.

So back then, you would be a candidate for DNP use, but now you have to be ultra lean before you use it  But then again, I can see the point people are trying to make - which is if you don't know how to eat and train right now, you will just rebound after you finish the DNP (which is true, if your eating more than you need, you will put weight back on)

Anyway, what is your *realistic* plan for DNP? I put 'realistic' in bold because six months use of DNP is not realistic, even though back then the case studies showed that. Those were only three cases where patients were put on 125mg-250mg doses, it usually ranged from 60mg slowly progressing to the maximum dose of 250mg over six months.

I propose you do this for your first fat loss milestone regarding DNP:

-Formulate a diet containing about 1700-2000 calories with no more than 100g-150g carbs

-Formulate a training schedule for at least 3 times a week

Then when you have done the above, then add in the DNP. 250mg for three weeks and see how you get on. This will provide great losses, and you will then be able to tell how much more fat you have to lose

:thumb:


----------



## MrTozzy (Nov 6, 2013)

Set up a solid training regime and diet, get stuck in that for a month, get your body into a routine. You said in the past you lost 40lbs in 3 months, that is great! Get your body into a nice routine and then and only then consider the use of DNP.

If you've no willpower now, what makes you think you'll all of a sudden get stuck in losing weight once you've taken DNP? If you think that you're only kidding yourself.

I've been down the same route and used DNP because it'll make it easier for me and give me encouragement. It's like spending your money when you're not saving, you'll be in square one again. Follow the advice of the sensible people here because we care enough to give you proper answers.


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

Echo said:


> Welcome to the forum :beer:
> 
> It's clear you've done your research! DNP was medically used by prescription only for overweight/obese people for six years from 1932, before being banned by the FDA in 1938 because the LD50 - (Lethal dose for 50% of the population) - is too close to the ED50 (Effective dose for 50% of the population) - only around five times in fact.
> 
> ...


Echo can u give me the dosage detail of the particular study and how it was set. U said they progressed slowly from 60 mg to 250 mg but the text which is present on the internet says that they started with 250 mg every other day with no dosage the other day until their tolerance was test for some it was 3 weeks and for some it was 2 months , then after that they were given 125 mg the alternating day, that's 250 mg one day and 125 mg for other day and it was repeated for six or more months .


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

What's the maximum or minimum safe duration or dosage for dnp,. And if in the cycle white blood deficiency occurs how can it be diagnosed or treated.


----------



## agentmrbean (Feb 11, 2014)

why DNP?

at your bf - body will barely fight you back at all and you can have a huge calorie deficit. Weight will come flying off.

When you get down to low bf and muscle loss is a REAL possibility - then DNP makes more sense. Allow the body to burn even more calories, so you can speed up that fat loss w/o affecting muscle.


----------

